# Rehoming our sweet boy



## Gee

Hello everyone,


We are looking to rehome our 8 month golden retriever:crying:. He is so sweet and loves to be with the family all the time. We recently had some changes in our job schedules and are away from home a lot. We have three kids and it is difficult to give him the time he deserves when we are taking our kids to their sports practice. He is so good with my kids ages 10, 8, and 6. He doesn't bite or jump on them. He listens when you tell him to stop. He just sleeps all day waiting for us to come home but needs someone who has more time for him. He requires a lot of human interaction. We feel sad and want the best for him. Does anyone know of anyone who is interested? There are so many creepers out there and want to make sure he goes to a good home. We would like to interview whoever may be interested. 
-Very handsome
-No health issues
-Vaccines up to date
-Pure breed 


~Gee


----------



## mylissyk

If you purchased him from a breeder, you should contact them first to see if they will help rehome him. But only if they are a reputable conscientious breeder, not a back yard bred litter of puppies. 

If the breeder is not an option, I strongly encourage you to work with a reputable Golden Retriever Rescue to find him a new home. There should be at least one in your state, if not several. You can find the list of rescues on the Golden Retriever Club of America's website. 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Hollys Mom

Gee said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> We are looking to rehome our 8 month golden retriever:crying:. He is so sweet and loves to be with the family all the time. We recently had some changes in our job schedules and are away from home a lot. We have three kids and it is difficult to give him the time he deserves when we are taking our kids to their sports practice. He is so good with my kids ages 10, 8, and 6. He doesn't bite or jump on them. He listens when you tell him to stop. He just sleeps all day waiting for us to come home but needs someone who has more time for him. He requires a lot of human interaction. We feel sad and want the best for him. Does anyone know of anyone who is interested? There are so many creepers out there and want to make sure he goes to a good home. We would like to interview whoever may be interested.
> -Very handsome
> -No health issues
> -Vaccines up to date
> -Pure breed
> 
> 
> ~Gee


hello Gee and Family, MY family and I would definitely be interested re-homing your WONDERFUL golden boy!!!!! We are the proud owners of a 5yr old golden female named Holly and we totally understand the time and commitment it takes to be there for these AMAZING dogs. Please feel free to reach us by email @ [email protected] and we can discuss other details pertaining to your Wonderful family member. So sorry that your family has to make this very hard,hard decision. Looking forward to your email and further communications. Hoping to hear from you and your family soon!!


----------



## cwag

I am sorry, I know that is a tough decision made in his best interest. I second the suggestion to contact a Golden Retriever rescue. They are experienced in finding good homes and trying to ensure a place he will be able to stay in and I don't think they are critical of those who want to give their dog a better situation.


----------



## 4goldengirls

Hi Gee, If you're a new member 'm not sure you can read/receive a private message, so I'll repost here. I'm so sorry to read that you've got to rehome your boy but I may be interested. Obviously, location is an important factor.

I currently have two spayed females and we keep active. They compete in obedience and my older one (coming up on 12 yrs in April) did very well. I'd like to get back into agility at some point. Also, all of my dogs have been and still are very active pet therapy dogs.

Thank you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

cwag said:


> I am sorry, I know that is a tough decision made in his best interest. I second the suggestion to contact a Golden Retriever rescue. They are experienced in finding good homes and trying to ensure a place he will be able to stay in and I don't think they are critical of those who want to give their dog a better situation.


If you didn't get your boy from a reputable breeder in which you have a contract stating he has to be returned to them for any reason, a GR Rescue is a very good option. 

GR Rescues have an Adoption Contract which states if an adopter can not care for the dog they adopted for any reason during the lifetime of the dog, the dog is to be returned to the GR Rescue. 

I'm sorry your family is faced with making this difficult decision, I know it must be very hard for you but commend you for putting your boy's needs first. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## 153330

Um - should this forum be acting as a free for all meet-up site for goldens who need homes, and potential new owners?
Wouldn't it be better if everyone who's struggling to find a good place for a golden, and those who can offer a really good home for this very special - and not necessarily easy to place - breed, goes through the local rescues?
Goldens are big, expensive, active and intelligent dogs. They need homes who can cope. Especially if their first home couldn't. A quick post, and response on an international website probably isn't the best way to mach up dogs and homes.
Just my 5p.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I joined the Forum in 2009, rehoming posts have always been allowed. 

There is a list of members who have volunteered to help with transport. Over the years there have been several members that have taken Goldens from other members and several members have helped with the transport of getting them to their new home.


----------



## Gee

CAROLINA MOM said:


> If you didn't get your boy from a reputable breeder in which you have a contract stating he has to be returned to them for any reason, a GR Rescue is a very good option.
> 
> GR Rescues have an Adoption Contract which states if an adopter can not care for the dog they adopted for any reason during the lifetime of the dog, the dog is to be returned to the GR Rescue.
> 
> I'm sorry your family is faced with making this difficult decision, I know it must be very hard for you but commend you for putting your boy's needs first.
> 
> Good luck with your decision.


Thanks for the information, but it would be hard for me to take him there. I don't see him as a rescue dog.


----------



## Gee

mylissyk said:


> If you purchased him from a breeder, you should contact them first to see if they will help rehome him. But only if they are a reputable conscientious breeder, not a back yard bred litter of puppies.
> 
> If the breeder is not an option, I strongly encourage you to work with a reputable Golden Retriever Rescue to find him a new home. There should be at least one in your state, if not several. You can find the list of rescues on the Golden Retriever Club of America's website.
> 
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


Thank you for the information.


----------



## Gee

4goldengirls said:


> Hi Gee, If you're a new member 'm not sure you can read/receive a private message, so I'll repost here. I'm so sorry to read that you've got to rehome your boy but I may be interested. Obviously, location is an important factor.
> 
> I currently have two spayed females and we keep active. They compete in obedience and my older one (coming up on 12 yrs in April) did very well. I'd like to get back into agility at some point. Also, all of my dogs have been and still are very active pet therapy dogs.
> 
> Thank you.


We live in Southern California.


----------



## mylissyk

Just so you know, Golden Retriever rescues are not animal shelters. They generally are organizations that have foster families take care of the dogs until they find a home for them. In a foster based rescue he would be staying in a home with a family, and then placed in his new home once they identify a match for him. He would not be kept in a shelter situation.


----------



## BeesleBug

Where abouts in SoCal? I'm in Socal too.


----------



## DanaRuns

Gee said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> We are looking to rehome our 8 month golden retriever. ... Does anyone know of anyone who is interested? ... We would like to interview whoever may be interested.
> -Very handsome
> -No health issues
> -Vaccines up to date
> -Pure breed
> 
> 
> ~Gee


While I feel for the OP's situation and am glad she's trying to do the right thing, it occurs to me that this post violates Rule 4, specifically "No Member ... will post for any kind of ... discussions of proposed ... dog availability or sales."

As one who has learned the hard way how strict enforcement is, I'm surprised to see three posts by moderators. If it's a rule, it's a rule. Are we only enforcing it against posts we don't like?

Personally, I think the OP should be allowed to post this. But I think other things should be allowed, and this rule has been cited to me several times for similar stuff.


----------



## Prism Goldens

I thought same thing. Then it occurred to me that perhaps this poster had a prior thread outlining issues, etc so that was why she was being allowed to solicit for a home. But I couldn't find anything re: other prior thread that'd make it reasonable to make exception. I'm gonna name a puppy Prism's Rule 4 someday.. guess what the call name would be?


----------



## Rob's GRs

So that we may get more clarification on what the board owners consider sales versus rehoming we will get in touch with them. They have made it very clear that there is to be no selling of puppies on this forum but we will get clarification if rehoming by an individual will fall under same situation. This Thread will be closed for now until we get it clarification.


----------



## Rob's GRs

This thread is now re-opened as a final resolution was reached and this thread met the requirements.

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...6306-re-homing-threads-posts.html#post7706770


----------



## Sydney_Beige

Gee said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> We are looking to rehome our 8 month golden retriever:crying:. He is so sweet and loves to be with the family all the time. We recently had some changes in our job schedules and are away from home a lot. We have three kids and it is difficult to give him the time he deserves when we are taking our kids to their sports practice. He is so good with my kids ages 10, 8, and 6. He doesn't bite or jump on them. He listens when you tell him to stop. He just sleeps all day waiting for us to come home but needs someone who has more time for him. He requires a lot of human interaction. We feel sad and want the best for him. Does anyone know of anyone who is interested? There are so many creepers out there and want to make sure he goes to a good home. We would like to interview whoever may be interested.
> -Very handsome
> -No health issues
> -Vaccines up to date
> -Pure breed
> 
> 
> ~Gee


Hi Gee

Where are you located? Your boy is beautiful. I hope you will reach out to the Golden Retriever rescue in your area, even if you are concerned about compensation they may be able to help you with that by arranging a adopter. Its really about the dog for all of us isnt. Let us know!


----------



## puddles everywhere

OP if you are still out there and looking SoCal has lots of really great rescues. I've worked and fostered with rescues for decades. Your dog needs a home, that's what rescues do. They will go out to the potential adopters home and visit, they will interview their vet, they will observe the behavior of their current dog (if they have one) and size up if this is a good family for your dog. They will also go BACK after the adoption and see how things are going. Are you willing to do all this for a perspective family?
Until your pup is placed it will be living with someone that has other goldens. An experienced foster that can help your pup be comfortable and access his level of training and provide training classes if needed. Golden rescues are wonderful and very involved in helping your pup.

Please reconsider this avenue, they will keep in touch with you if you ask. This will allow you to review the information from the potential adopters. Rescues are a wonderful resource.


----------



## Gee

My co-worker is willing to take him. She has a five year old golden which would make my dog happy to be paired up with another dog. She doesn't have any kids so she has more time than me.


Only thing now is it's hard letting go! I know I have to be realistic in the sense that he is not getting the attention he deserves because after work we are at practices and on the weekends we have sports games. I keep going back and forth about how we can make it work :crying:


----------



## AllGoldendogs

*Your Sweet Guy*

As others have said, if you have a contract with a breeder that stipulates that you have to return the dog to them if you have to re-home him, then absolutely, that is the route you should first try.

If not, I would be willing to talk to you re-homing him. I can give you recommendations/references from our provincial Golden Retriever Club.

He would be with a 12 year old male Golden/Border cross on a sheep farm.

Ken


----------



## james6832

personally i suggest you to make proposal to touch a Golden Retriever rescue. They are skilled in finding good houses and seeking to te guide about survival knifekit make sure an area he will be able to live in and I don't think they are critical of individuals who need to provide their dog a higher state of affairs.


----------



## mylissyk

james6832 said:


> personally i suggest you to make proposal to touch a Golden Retriever rescue. They are skilled in finding good houses and seeking to te guide about survival knifekit make sure an area he will be able to live in and I don't think they are critical of individuals who need to provide their dog a higher state of affairs.


This post is from March 2019, so I'm sure the dog was long since rehomed.


----------



## NWMommy

Too bad this was an old post. We would have consider taking Milo to save few thousand dollars for a new puppy. He looked handsome.


----------

